# 'Furry' Music?



## CoonArt (May 28, 2010)

I'm wondering: what does count as 'furry' music? I heard of it, but I do not know exactly what it is...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 28, 2010)

I think it just means music made by furries.


----------



## Lyxen (May 28, 2010)

yup


----------



## Alstor (May 28, 2010)

Basically, I believe it's original meaning is music made by furries, as it was said before. But, I like to think of it as a music created by a furry musician or musicians that either shows anthropomorphism in it or is used to benifit the furry art community. With that, there comes some restrictions...

- If one furry is in a band with one or more other musicians and they make music that doesn't touch on anthropomorphism or it doesn't benifit the fandom, then it is not a furry band, but a band that has a furry in it.

- If a solo act that is a furry makes music that doesn't touch on anthropomorphism or benifits the fandom, then he/she is not a furry musician, but rather a musician that happens to be a furry.

- If a whole band made up of furries makes music that doesn't touch on anthropomorphism or benifits the fandom, then they are not a furry band, but a band that has furries in it.

- If a band that has one, some, or most (but not all) musician(s) as a furry and they make music that touchs on anthropomorphism or benifits the fandom, then they could be considered a furry band.

- If a solo act that is a furry makes music that touchs on anthropomorphism or benifits the fandom, then he/she is a furry artist.

- If a band is made up of completely furries and their music touchs on anthropomorphism or benifits the fandom, then they are a furry band.

That said, I am using the terms "furry band" and "furry artist" in the sense that the furry becomes before the music, rather than the other way around. I know it can be debated, but that's how I view it.

tl;dr Can't be done. You have to read the whole damn post.


----------



## SwaggleTooth (May 29, 2010)

^ Well, I suppose that's a fair assessment of what the term should mean, though I doubt that its used in the fandom so strictly. Which is to say, good job at whittling down, but you might not find that it holds up so well in common talk. 

Its a good question, but I think that it answer is that "furry music" is really just an offhand expression. 

If I were to play along, I'm a furry and I suppose I make music that could be called furry if one wanted to, but really it's its own thang that just happens to bring up lots of animal mythos in its themes -- crows, scorpions, wolves, phoenixes, snakes especially seem to keep popping up for attention. However, those connotations are universal, not just furry. 

final summation is that its a moot point, though it would be nice if it weren't I suppose...


----------



## Lyxen (May 29, 2010)

k so i am a solo act. I am furry sometimes my music is anthro based. other's it's nature based. so i am a furry artist?


----------



## Taralack (May 29, 2010)

If that's the definition, what would furry bands write songs about? 

"I had a dream I was a wolf man
I woke up one day and I had fur and a tail
bitch be trippin'"

???


----------



## Alstor (May 29, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> k so i am a solo act. I am furry sometimes my music is anthro based. other's it's nature based. so i am a furry artist?


 Like I said, it's just the way I see it.


Toraneko said:


> If that's the definition, what would furry bands write songs about?
> 
> "I had a dream I was a wolf man
> I woke up one day and I had fur and a tail
> ...


 BTW, I really don't like the term "furry music." Can't we just not be lazy and say "music made by furries"?


----------



## Browder (May 29, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> If that's the definition, what would furry bands write songs about?
> 
> "I had a dream I was a wolf man
> I woke up one day and I had fur and a tail
> ...



There are a lot of options. I hear a lot of things that could be considered 'furry songs' by artists who I'm sure have no idea that the fandom exists.

Oh and incidentally what you posted is like a shittier version of this.


----------



## Taralack (May 30, 2010)

Browder said:


> Oh and incidentally what you posted is like a shittier version of this.



I don't want to press play on that.


----------



## Alstor (May 30, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I don't want to press play on that.


It's Kid Cudi. It's fine.


----------



## TDK (May 30, 2010)

Alstor said:


> It's Kid Cudi. It's fine.



Oh it's more than fine, it's GRRRRRRREAT. I have the album and kept hitting rewind on that song and I was all like "WAH? IS THIS SOME FURRY/LYCAN SHIT!?!?". I mean he's already out there in terms of thought process and content, next we'll probably see some fursuits make a cameo in a new music video.


----------



## slw1111 (Dec 11, 2010)

Wisdom appears in contradiction to itself, which is a trick life plays on philosophy of life.


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Feb 21, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Basically, I believe it's original meaning is music made by furries, as it was said before. But, I like to think of it as a music created by a furry musician or musicians that either shows anthropomorphism in it or is used to benifit the furry art community. With that, there comes some restrictions...
> 
> - If one furry is in a band with one or more other musicians and they make music that doesn't touch on anthropomorphism or it doesn't benifit the fandom, then it is not a furry band, but a band that has a furry in it.
> 
> ...


 
So purely instrumental music cannot be "furry," by your definitions?  Also, what do you mean by "benefit the fandom"?  Doesn't adding music to the world benefit us all by enriching our lives that much more?


----------



## Vibgyor (Feb 21, 2011)

holy shit, necro.

also, there is no such thing as furry music. furry has nothing to do with it.


----------

